# new on menopur



## juliewe (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I'm completely new to this whole thing so this is my "intro" post.   So, a little bit about me... as I would really like to find someone in a similar situation.

I'm 31 and now want a baby (as we all do!) but am in the slightly unusual position (I think) of having known that I would have trouble conceiving since I was a teenager.  I was always very small and underdeveloped (about 5 foot and 6 stone when I was 17/18 even though I ate like a horse) and never had a period.  I started on the pill when I was 17/18 having had some investigations which suggested I wasn't making the right hormones but for no reason which could be discovered.  Within a year or two of starting the pill, I had grown 6 inches and put on 3 stone and everything appeared to be working normally - except if I came off the pill (which I did at various times at the advice of various doctors) I still had primary amenorrhea i.e. I didn't start a period. And I still have never had a period other than a withdrawal bleed from the pill.

Anyway, I told my doctor last year that my partner and I would like to conceive and he referred me straight to the gynaecologist at the hospital.  He repeated tests that I had done previously and said that I have "hypogonadotrophic hypogonadism" which, I understand as meaning, I don't produce any of certain hormones and they can't find any underlying cause.  He referred me to the Agora clinic in Hove where I have just started on menopur injections with cycle tracking.  Having done 13 injections of 75ml, my response is supposedly minimal (I only have two very small follicles developing at the moment) so I am about to double the dose.

Anyway, so that's it really.  I would really like to hear from anyone with any similar experience or treatment etc.  Best wishes and luck to everyone,

Julie


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just want to say a quick  as I am on my way to bed, 
and diddn't want to read & run 
I'm not sure if there are others on FF with the same diagnosis as yourself, (Ive not done a search) 
but I am sure there are many here who can empathise and help you on this treatment cycle to have a family.

Are you doing menopur for a stimulated cycle or IUI or IVF 

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. 
The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. 
You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.
You may find there is an active running thread for ladies having treatment at the same clinic as you check both the ICSI & IVF boards as we don't have separate clinic threads for each.

For Cycle buddies -
CLICK HERE

What can improve egg quality and quantity~ 
CLICK HERE

Investigations & Immunology
CLICK HERE

Hope these links get you started, Just yell if you have any Questions 
I will reply 

~Dizzi~


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Juliewe 

Huge welcome to FF and best of luck with your journey. Sending you lots of  and  

I've used the search option on this site and found one other post relating to your condition, so am going to paste the link. It's pretty old, but I know that Ruth the moderator who replied is still helping out on this site! She would probably be a good point of call for any questions you may have.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=32387.msg379881;topicseen#msg379881

Take care

Louj x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Lou
The member is still active too,  last active on 29/03/08.

~Dizzi~


----------



## juliewe (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the links - that's really useful. The previous post relating to my condition sounds exactly the same as me except I have gone straight to daily injections rather than having a pump.

In answer to your question, I'm on menupur for a stimulated cycle.  Supposedly, if they can get me to ovulate, we "should" be able to conceive naturally.  Obviously that might change if and when we get there!

Anyway, feeling positive today that the higher doses are going to work  

Julie


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Julie,

I dont know if you are still on this, but for the first time ever, I have found someone who has described my life. I would love to chat some more with you to hear how things have gone. My situation is very similar, various doctors doing the same tests over and over. 

Last year I start this whole process, initially I was on Lutrelef, which is a pump that is attached to you 24/7 - like a diabetic might have. That was not successful so then they tried Menopur. With the Menopur, it was either a feast or a famine. Either I produced no follicles, or nearly 10. The ongoing problem though has been that my endometrium does not thicken sufficiently to give me a chance of pregnancy. 

I have now changed doctor and have started just this week on Gonal F. 

My sister also has the same condition - despite every doctor telling me this is impossible. She has three kids, so I live in hope

Hope it is all going well for you.
aissha


----------

